# Replacing 3 Wire Thermostat - Need Help!



## banzzy (Jun 14, 2013)

* Couldn't find way to edit my original message *

Update - After a lot more googling, I found that the thermostat may not be compatible with the type of zone control valve I have. I have the White Rodgers 1311-102 box. 

Does anyone know what type of cheap programmable thermostat I could buy that is compatible?

** Edit ** Would this work: 
http://www.pexsupply.com/White-Rodg...olt-or-Millivolt-system-3-wire-zone-5274000-p


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.emersonclimate.com/en-us/Products/Valves/Documents/Cat_06_pg0298.pdf


http://s3.pexsupply.com/product_files/White%20Rodgers%20-%201F80-0471%20-%20Install%20Instructions.pdf

Yes, that 1F80-0471 stat will work.
I'd verify that your stat number = color is the same a the valve number = color.



Valve number = new stat letter...
5 = R
6 = O/B
4 = W

Configure for hydronic 3 wire operation.


----------



## banzzy (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for the explanation!

Would it be worth trying to use the Honeywell thermostats that I have? It seems that I wired it incorrectly to begin with.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

re-read page 6 of the instruction guide. the number 2 warning
https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/techlit/TechLitDocuments/69-0000s/69-2327ES.pdf


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you need assistance?
We are here to help.
Call 1-800-468-1502


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The particular thermostat you are trying to use is not compatible with a 3 wire zone valve setup.


----------



## banzzy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello!

I wired the new thermostats like Houston204 mentioned and it is working fine so far!

Thank you for the help!


----------



## nebojsa (Nov 10, 2020)

Came up this post searching the net. I have what looks like a similar thermostat but my wires are Red,Black, White.
Would anybody be able to identify this thermostat using pictures. I have search ,and cant find anything like this.
It is White-Rodgers thermostat hooked up to White-Rodgers zone valve 1311-102
This is how it is wired.

Thermostat-----------------------------Zone valve
Black = 4-----------------------------------#4
Red = Y,6 ---------------------------------#6
White = 5 ----------------------------------#5,2

I would like to go to a digital thermostat that is tamper proof


----------

